# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Murcia considera que técnicamente es viable hacer un trasvase desde el Ebro o el Tajo-Medio

## sergi1907

El consejero de Obras Públicas y Ordenación del Territorio, Antonio Sevilla, ha asegurado que técnicamente es viable construir un trasvase desde el Ebro o el Tajo-Medio a la Región de Murcia. 

   Desde su experiencia como ingeniero, Sevilla ha puntualizado que técnicamente son viables "la mayor parte de las infraestructuras que podamos concebir". "La humanidad está llena de obras tan grandes como éstas", ha señalado.

   Al respecto, no ha dudado en afirmar que "es una de las posibilidades y lo que Murcia necesita es que llegue agua, ya que tenemos el mismo derecho que el resto de los españoles y europeos a tener agua".

   En una entrevista concedida a Europa Press, ha insistido en que "técnicamente se pueda hacer desde donde sea, en cualquier parte de España o Europa se puede construir una infraestructura que traiga agua a la Región".

   "La solución --dice-- es canalizar agua y traerla a Murcia desde allí donde la haya", aunque ha reconocido que pueden existir para ello problemas de coste energético sobrevenidos por los desniveles geográficos que obliga a "una aplicación energética en casi todas las infraestructuras hidráulicas, que son los bombeos, tal como ocurre ahora mismo con el trasvase del Tajo".

   Por contra, el consejero murciano ha subrayado que la desalación "es una supuesta solución que se ha manifestado como no solución, porque lo único que ha hecho es incrementar la cuenta de los gastos de la Administración".

   En su opinión, "nadie puede ahora pensar que va a ser una solución al problema del agua por cuanto resulta excesivamente cara y no proporciona el nivel de satisfacción que necesitamos los murcianos".

http://www.nuevaalcarria.com/jregion...el-tajo-medio-

----------


## Luján

Ya estamos con lo de siempre.

Claro que es técnicamente viable, pero no lo es energéticamente, ni económicamente, ecológicamente o políticamente.

Y sí. La desalación SI es una solucion. El agua desalada no es más cara que la trasvasada sin ayudas, y que sea un gasto para la administración se debe a que aún no han puesto en marcha las plantas que se han construido y así, evidentemente, nunca se recuperará la inversión.

----------


## gomar

Disiento, para mi es tecnicamente viable, tambien politicamente, sobre todo energeticamente y por lo tanto ECOLOGICAMENTE. El precio del agua desalada hoy por hoy NO RENTABLE a los precios de los hidrocarburos que alimentan las centrales electricas que producen la electricidad para que funcionen las desaladoras. Si hubieran mas nucleares la cosa cambiaría (como decia el AVIADOR DRO en los 80 ¿NUCLEAR? SÍ, POR SUPUESTO)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> sobre todo energeticamente y por lo tanto ECOLOGICAMENTE.


¿Me podrías decir cómo? Porque yo, desde luego, no lo veo, sobre todo, desde el energético y el económico. Levantar agua desde Extremadura, para cruzar toda la Mancha y llegar al Levante, o levantar agua desde el Ebro y llevarla hasta el Levante... eso tiene un costo energético tremendo, y económico, ya ni te cuento. ¿Quién va a mantener una infraestructura de tal calibre? ¿Quién la va a financiar? Porque como que no estamos para gastarnos miles de millones de € en semejante infraestructura hidráulica, por cierto, totalmente innecesaria e inviable.




> El precio del agua desalada hoy por hoy NO RENTABLE a los precios de los hidrocarburos que alimentan las centrales electricas que producen la electricidad para que funcionen las desaladoras.


Sabrás que existe un modelo de desaladora que genera electricidad y agua desalada a bajo coste, y pese a que está demostrada su viabilidad, no se ha querido apostar por ella.

----------


## Luján

> Disiento, para mi es tecnicamente viable, tambien politicamente, sobre todo energeticamente y por lo tanto ECOLOGICAMENTE. El precio del agua desalada hoy por hoy NO RENTABLE a los precios de los hidrocarburos que alimentan las centrales electricas que producen la electricidad para que funcionen las desaladoras. Si hubieran mas nucleares la cosa cambiaría (como decia el AVIADOR DRO en los 80 ¿NUCLEAR? SÍ, POR SUPUESTO)


Me parece que no tienes claro que para que el agua del Tajo (y la futura del Ebro) llegue a Levante hay que gastar energía, también eléctrica (y por tanto, según tú también producida por hidrocarburos). También parece que desconoces que el agua del Tajo-Segura está subvencionada en destino, por lo que los que la usan no pagan su precio real. Te sorprenderías de cuál es. Muy, pero que muy parecido al de la desalada.


Por otro lado, la electricidad no sólo se produce por térmicas (ya sean de hidrocarburos o nucleares). También se produce por centrales hidroeléctricas y eólicas que, casualmente, dan una electricidad más barata que la de las térmicas convencionales.

Me gustaría, y a muchos más, que explicaras cómo puede ser energéticamente rentable un trasvase. Lo siento, pero no lo veo. Soy incapaz de ver cómo puede rentabilizarse el gato energético de la construcción del canal y, posteriormente, el necesario para elevar el agua durante su recorrido. Por pura física es imposible recuperar por turbinación la energía utilizada para bombear un mismo volumen de agua.

Tampoco veo como puede ser un trasvase ecológicamente rentable. ¿Es ecológicamente rentable dejar a una tierra que tiene poca agua con aún menos? ¿Es ecológicamente rentable abrir en canal la Península de lado a lado?¿Es ecológicamente rentable masificar más aún el turismo del levante?¿Es ecológicamenete rentable plantar cultivos de regadío en una de las zonas más secas de Europa y, por tanto, de España?

En cuanto a la viabilidad política, tampoco la veo. Quizás se ganen algunos votos en levante, pero se perderán en las tierras de cabecera de trasvase, y en el resto del país. Especialmente en las tierras del Ebro, que pondrían sus barbas a remojo.


En Canarias, por ejemplo, hay cultivos que se riegan con agua desalada, y es rentable. Son unos tomates muy buenos. También más de medio millón de personas allí tiene agua desalada en el grifo, y es rentable. Y eso que allí no hay hidroeléctricas.

----------

